

Instructions for switching to HTTPS-only with Nginx and Apache - jace
https://blog.hasgeek.com/2013/https-everywhere-at-hasgeek

======
jace
I'm the OP and I'm happy to take recommendations on making this configuration
better. In particular, I'm not sure what ciphers to disable to achieve FIPS
compliance.

